
Free electronics circuit diagrams - mladenija
http://www.free-circuits.com/circuits
======
robotrout
Meh... A mash-up site, that took circuits from other sites, and reposted them.
They did give credit to those sites, but I'd still be pissed if they took
circuits from my site.

However, a community on electronic design (ala sci-electronics-design from the
old days) but with a stack-overflow type of interface, but augmented with an
integrated simple javascript powered cad package to allow askers and answerers
to communicate with consistently rendered drawings of the circuits. Now THAT
would be a site I would hang out on.

~~~
joe_bleau
sci.electronics.design still exists, and there's still some good stuff mixed
among the nntp spam and political arguments.

Good point about an integrated CAD package--while some sed posters do great
ASCII art schematics, many do not and it can be hard to follow.

~~~
robotrout
I visited it a few months ago, and left with a heavy heart. It seems almost
useless, with all the spam.

~~~
joe_bleau
There are still some good guys buried in the noise: Phil Hobbs, John Larkin,
Jim Thompson, Joerg, James Arthur, Tim Wescott, Tim Shoppa, and Spehro
Pefhany, among others.

I haven't seen much from Winfield Hill lately. Hopefully (fingers crossed)
he's too busy working on the 3rd edition of AoE to spend time on usenet.

------
rdtsc
On a somewhat related topic. I find Paul Falstad's circuit simulator applet
simply amazing. I had spent hours playing with it.
(<http://falstad.com/circuit/>) [that page will start a Java applet).

Checkout his other physics applets. I like all the Quantum ones along with the
antenna simulator.

~~~
tocomment
I think his 555 timer is busted it seems to be missing a ground pin IIRC.

Also I tried making simple circuit, connecting a voltage source to a capacitor
to ground, and it kept oscillating which isn't the right behavior.

I tried emailing the author but never heard back.

------
dbr
<http://www.opencircuits.com/> is another great circuits website.

